# spectralock epoxy grout



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here I am using spectralock on an outside entry..just for you FHS


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

How is this one.. Laticrete was there also


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> How is this one.. Laticrete was there also


...not really thinkin bout Laticrete lookin at this picture :shifty:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol !


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:
 

> Here I am using spectralock on an outside entry..just for you FHS


Hey your knee pads look like mine, i have yet to find a set i like


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

here's my tip for using spectralok... 

If you need to step out to 'water the bushes' in the middle of grouting, wash your hands well... you may find out later that you are allergic


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Or wear latex gloves, and just change them.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Just use urethane and don't worry about it.





FHS said:


> Or wear latex gloves, and just change them.


I already gave you the answer above.....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

TimelessQuality said:


> here's my tip for using spectralok...
> 
> If you need to step out to 'water the bushes' in the middle of grouting, wash your hands well... you may find out later that you are allergic


in Ouch! :blink::laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look at what Orlando is using today ... Yeeaauuhh !! 
Who can rock like me.. 
Epoxy users .. The few , the proud..


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice! Thanks for all the pictures!! I thought you said you were doing permacolor in that wet room. did you upsale? or is that a different job?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Blue , I did perma , but I used the bucket .. Lol . The parts AB are for the next one..


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm with Orlando, Aqua Mix, Miracle and StoneTech all make great grout cleaners that are really inexpensive. The acidic properties of vinegar can damage grouts and tiles (especially polished ones).


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Here I am using spectralock on an outside entry..just for you FHS


No knee pads?! 10 years of playing hockey and I would be dead in your position.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i used custom's epoxy grout today. i had a very hard time! i have used spectralock a dozen times with no problems, but for some reason custom was a real PITA!


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have heard people say "never change boats in the middle of the river". Did you just want to try something new? And what spacific issues did you have with it?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

It was a repair and the existing grout was custom linnen color. Had to match the color.

issues were it was harder to get out of the bags, the directions were vague, it didn't scrape off as ez as spectralock and it didn't clean up as ez as spectralock. Also a lot of it wouldn't wash out of my sponge, I had to change sponges half way through!

I got it clean and perfect, but it took way longer


----------

